# Labs make me smile :)



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I gotta admit, I love watching those high drive labs work in the field! Their heel is a hop forward hop backward and shake uncontrollably the whole time because they want that bird. A sit is a butt that quivers a few inches above the ground--they don't want to waste any time on those marks. And of course, I love the sprawled out dives into the water.

I love my silly golden though--much cuter


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love seeing Retrievers doing the job they were bred for and loving it. Watching a dog that is clearly loving what they are doing and excited to be doing it is magic.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Get one of each! That's what we did.


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Goldensail, have you ever been to a field trial or a master test? The Goldens there will scare you! They are few and far between but a Golden bred for field work will give a fast and stylish performance that will blow you away. THEY EAT LABS FOR SNACKS!!!
Jim
(bring on the labs my dog is hungry)


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

*My labby is hungry*

Nobody puts baby in the corner 

















My labby could eat you for dinner LOL.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

marsh mop said:


> Goldensail, have you ever been to a field trial or a master test? The Goldens there will scare you! They are few and far between but a Golden bred for field work will give a fast and stylish performance that will blow you away. THEY EAT LABS FOR SNACKS!!!
> Jim
> (bring on the labs my dog is hungry)


Nope. I have been to training days and have started working with my show girl for fun, but have never watched an actual test. At the club training days there were like --no-- goldens. Ok, there were like two in the SH or MH stuff.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> At the club training days there were like --no-- goldens. Ok, there were like two in the SH or MH stuff.


That's better than what we have here. I'm the only one that does _anything_ with goldens locally. You'd think someone else would be doing conformation or agility or something, but nope. Our hunt club has a few Chessies but other than that just labs.


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Abbydabbyodo, we have a rescue lab at our home, he is ten years old.The real question is have you ever seen a Golden that was bred for field work? They do hold hunt test and field trials close to you . 
Jim
( trust me i will drive up there to enter the same test as you and your lab.... Golden leaves lab in the dust!!!!)


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

marsh mop said:


> Abbydabbyodo, we have a rescue lab at our home, he is ten years old.The real question is have you ever seen a Golden that was bred for field work? They do hold hunt test and field trials close to you .
> Jim
> ( trust me i will drive up there to enter the same test as you and your lab.... Golden leaves lab in the dust!!!!)


I was just doing the labs make me smile thing. I'm sure your golden could kick Finn's butt LOL.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

I know we all love dogs in general. We certainly love retrievers! As a field trial pro, the overwhelming majority of my best dogs were Labs. But I learned to treasure a high quality Golden because of that.

The best marking dog I ever stood beside was not a Lab. It was a Golden named "Target". Deadly marker at any distance, no matter how technical, or how tight, or how tough the marks, Target would nearly always smoke 'em! I've seen retreivers as stylish as there are - several of which were on my truck. None of them had a step on Target.

There is really something special about a good Golden, and you have to watch one to really appreciate it. A hard charging Golden looks like a series of explosions as he/she runs!

They all make me smile! :--happy:

EvanG


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We have our first true field lab at home. She is all instinct and we are learning how to control her drive, energy and direct her in the way she has been bred. We hope to do hunt tests with her, and agility. She is pretty awesome, it is fun the comments we get from people in the various venues we frequent. 

However my first love is goldens. Teddi is a field golden, she knows what she was bred for, just not sure about it. Not a well bred dog sad to say. However my puppy on the horizon she (or he if there are no she's) will be bred to the nine's to play this hunt game. I am hoping for a golden version of our young lab. It should be so much fun, and I am ready for the challenge. 

Yes a golden can quiver at the start line with excitement the same as a lab. Just seeing these retrievers, all of them do what they were bred to do brings out a very special quality in them. It is a lot of fun. I LOVE Quinn's face when we tell her to 'sit', and set her up for a mark, or a jump off the dock, or to do an agility exercise. She is READY!!!!! 

Ann


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

field bred labs and field bred goldens make me smile, too...IF they have an OFF switch. Sadly, many of them don't.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> Yes a golden can quiver at the start line with excitement the same as a lab.


Oh sure, my show-bred golden quivers uncontrollably from excitement when I train, but she is better at keeping both butt cheeks on the ground.  She's definitely not crazy-driven like these labs, which I enjoy to watch, but not want to bring home. I don't consider her really high energy, but I still have to peel her off the walk when I come home....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ahh, goldens make me smile 

Last night, Faelan brought laughter and smiles (as well as more wet feet and legs, and scrapes from an awkward climb where I went down) to me after a long hard day at the office. Was he perfect? Nope, but he sure was joyous and a sight to behold bounding through some serious cover on the land series.

Coming back with a bird, he just struck so many cords last night that I cannot imagine life without goldens (or training buddies  )

So along with (as Loisiana put it), 'Oh yes you will' there is almost always plenty of 'oh yes, he did'


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

They all me _keep_ smiling! It's just a bigger smile when they fly!

EvanG


----------

